# Uploading Pics



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

Keeps saying image too large,(via gallery), can someone point me to a post on how to upload photos,, iv searched but found nothing useful,, i would like to also add a pic to my profile signature, is this possible or only after a certain amount of posts?? thanks in advance [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Jamie , if you search for photo-bucket, it's free to join, upload your photos , once uploaded click on the photo you want to post, a box will come up on the right hand side of the photo, just copy image, and paste it on here .


----------



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

davelincs said:


> Hi Jamie , if you search for photo-bucket, it's free to join, upload your photos , once uploaded click on the photo you want to post, a box will come up on the right hand side of the photo, just copy image, and paste it on here .


You absolute legend,,will give that a blast in the morning,, cheers 8)


----------



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Use this to resize/crop pic...http://www.picresize.com/
Hoggy.


----------



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Use this to resize/crop pic...http://www.picresize.com/
> Hoggy.


cheers for that Hoggy mate ;-)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I told you it was easy Jamie


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Came in expecting a rant........

Left dissapointed.


----------

